# Eggplant?



## DAC8671 (Dec 5, 2008)

Can I give my sulcata eggplant?


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I would stay away from anything in the nightshade family. Although the fruit is ok, such as tomatoes (but should only be given sparingly as treats) the plant parts are poison and torts don't seem to care for the eggplant at least none I have come across. Hopefully others will answer as to their experiences with Sullys specifically.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2008)

In my experience Sulcatas will eat anything, however none of my tortoises, including the Sulcata, will eat the fruit of the egg plant.

Yvonne


----------



## DAC8671 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks, just wanting to try some new things to broaden his palate.


----------

